# Amending tunnel booking



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Do Eurotunnel allow you to change your departure/return dates on a booking which was paid for with Tesco vouchers?
If so do they charge any amendment fees?

Thanks


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> Do Eurotunnel allow you to change your departure/return dates on a booking which was paid for with Tesco vouchers? If so do they charge any amendment fees?


Yes, and no. You are liable for any upwards price differential if your amended booking price is different though - and the converse does not apply (they don't give partial refunds...).

Dougie.


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

Just changed our booking for early May last Saturday. No charge to change but had to pay £9 because of higher fare.

Changed on the day of travel last year and it cost £25 fee to change.



:roll: 

Sam


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

If you amend to a cheaper crossing, the surplus "floats" as a credit voucher which you can use on another crossing - well I have done anyway!

01303 282061 is the non 0870 number to call!

Russell


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone - good to know as we may have to change our dates.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Tunnel*



Rapide561 said:


> If you amend to a cheaper crossing, the surplus "floats" as a credit voucher which you can use on another crossing - well I have done anyway!


Then you've been very lucky Russell - it's specifically stated in the T&Cs that you don't get credit.

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi Dougie

I think sometimes it depends who you speak to at the call centre.

I also had a booking that I made but did not use within the 12 month deadline, but I got a credit note for that too.

Russell


----------

